# See? TOLD you it was hot in Adelaide!!!!



## Dipcdame (Jan 29, 2009)

Look what I just found!!!!!


----------



## bredli_lover (Jan 29, 2009)

lol! poor icecream van!


----------



## missllama (Jan 29, 2009)

lmao damn it now i want icecream!


----------



## bredli_lover (Jan 29, 2009)

haha. missllamathuen infected me :c
now i want icecream as well.


----------



## FAY (Jan 29, 2009)

bredli_lover said:


> haha. missllamathuen infected me :c
> QUOTE]
> 
> The mind boggles :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 29, 2009)

I am actually feeling quite cool up here in Nth QLD, 28c I might get under a doona with a mug of milo.....


----------



## LauraM (Jan 29, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> I am actually feeling quite cool up here in Nth QLD, 28c I might get under a doona with a mug of milo.....


 
im with him ive had my jumper on all morning its cold and looks like its going to rain .. i thought it was meant to be summer


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:MMMMM....Icecream...I want now.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 29, 2009)

Caustic, Laura, can we all come join you from sa???????


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 29, 2009)

Its hot here too! First day of school... and some class rooms don't have fans :evil:


----------



## Thor1 (Jan 29, 2009)

we have plenty of summer right here in sa for everyone!!!


----------



## first_time_owner (Jan 29, 2009)

AWWWW had to go 2 uni yesterday in a lectur room with 200 people with no aircon. 46 degrees !!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG whine whine whine whine...


----------



## scorps (Jan 29, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> I am actually feeling quite cool up here in Nth QLD, 28c I might get under a doona with a mug of milo.....




Say that again 


Haha Slimey these people dont no real heat


----------



## megrim (Jan 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> OMG whine whine whine whine...



lol, at 40+ degrees, yes, I think I shall :lol:

I stood in the sun at a house action today. Between the excitement of bidding, the lack of breakfast and the incredible heat I thought I was gonna pass out a few times.

8 hours driving tomorrow, in a car where the air-con is touch-and-go. Not looking foreward to it.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

And the whining continues - maybe move to somewhere more humid where the maximum temperature only reaches 35'C - then you'll want to whine I am sure!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2009)

Same people who winge about getting too cold in winter Paul.... gee, with all these warm nights, herpers should be happy...... not that there's many herpers on aps


----------



## missllama (Jan 29, 2009)

i think we have every right to be whingy right now

we have at a minimum another wk of this weather

at any moment our suberb or houses power can be switched off to make sure that our whole state doesnt loose power all together that means fridges freezers aircons and all

we have broken a 70yr record and not only that the hottest ever night recorded for us 

and the funny thing is every person who has said stop whinging isnt in this s.a heat wave

so i think we can whinge and joke about it all we want, and you will most likely hear about it for the next wk since its not going to change any time soon 

feel free to come join us in adelaide tho ur more then welcome to come melt over here with us and u could always go herping like u said


----------



## Danni (Jan 29, 2009)

Well said Missllamathuen, 
it's unbearable ... even the airconditioned rooms where i work feels like i am walking into an oven, they dont work so well with so many people in one space.

I too am waiting for the electricity to be switched off  
If it feels so hot with the aircons on imagine what it would be like with them turned off .


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

I can easily say we're not in your heatwave - we're in a natural hot season here - so it's a continual 4 month heat wave 

But I still see roofers go working on hot tin roofs.

I think the only reason you have to whine is it's something you're not used to.

I recall putting a photo up here last year of my candles melting in my kitchen - and they weren't ever lit!

I've come home to my house being pretty toasty with the humidity outside being in the 90s without actually raining - that's when you feel the heat!

I've asked so many Victorians, New South Walshman, and South Australians what they'd prefer, 40'C there or 34'C here... they instantly say 40'C 'there'.

If one of them - just one of them said the 34'C here, I'd accept your complaining!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 29, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Caustic, Laura, can we all come join you from sa???????


 

Sure come on over sleep at my house if you want but youd have to sleep in the snake room.. sure that wont be a problem  but bewarned my stimson python did try choke my sister to death one night when she was sleeping..


----------



## Danni (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it's the dry heat, SA is the driest state and i much prefer the humidity by far, take into account i have lived in Queensland and NSW before and never have suffered like this (maybe im getting old lol)

I use to travel to SA every year for christmas i moved here and could certainly feel the difference. ARGGG


----------



## missllama (Jan 29, 2009)

danni there just jealous there not participating in all the world records were braking right now lol!

i would rather spend 2wks in 34 then 2 wks in 45 degrees...

its not just 40 here it reached 50 in the sun yesturday according to the news and was 47 point something in the shade

so yes id deffinatly swap our weather with urs if i had the chance lol


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> i would rather spend 2wks in 34 then 2 wks in 45 degrees...
> 
> so yes id deffinatly swap our weather with urs if i had the chance lol



HAHAHA!

Come here and say that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 29, 2009)

It's so hot, I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walking


----------



## LauraM (Jan 29, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> It's so hot, I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walking


 

Hahahahahah thats hilarious...


----------



## Drazzy (Jan 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> OMG whine whine whine whine...



your mother is a hampster

and for the record my herps are not happy; they all took a lunge at me when i checked on them when i got home from work


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 29, 2009)

is happy that down here in sth east qld its been on average this week 28 to 33 and NO humidity ...its been perfect ..with a bit of rain thrown in for good measure the herps have been out the frogs are out and its just fine here .............SA and VIC you may keep your heat wave .....all to yourselves .....slimey DONT JINX gods country we dont want a heatwave! .....


----------



## missllama (Jan 29, 2009)

slim i would be more then happy to but i have to stay here and look after my animals so they dont cark it in the heat 

drazzy oh god i havent laughed so hard in ages lol hampster? lol thats gold


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 29, 2009)

Danni said:


> I think it's the dry heat, SA is the driest state and i much prefer the humidity by far, take into account i have lived in Queensland and NSW before and never have suffered like this (maybe im getting old lol)
> 
> I use to travel to SA every year for christmas i moved here and could certainly feel the difference. ARGGG


 

melbourne and it's surrounds are coping it well to.... having come from NQ to here i can say it's just a dry heat... i worked in Boulia for a couple weeks in the middle of summer were the average for the day was 47-50 degrees.... now that was hot yes. but beautiful..... and right now it may be hot for every1 else but i'm loving it compared to if it had humidity behind it... baring in mind it realy only gets to around 35c on a humid day.....

but this heat is keeping me on my toes with the reptiles


----------



## Adzo (Jan 29, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> danni there just jealous there not participating in all the world records were braking right now lol!


This isn't a record, my grandmother once complained for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## Danni (Jan 29, 2009)

The thing is we are all different when it comes to coping with the weather, some simply prefer it hot and therefor wouldnt complain, but someone who (like me) does not cope well will complain, Same goes for the cooler weather. 
Basically it is summer, it is hot and im not coping so im gonna complain.

Wait till its winter... i hate the cold also hehehe


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

OK....

"Between 1960 and 1966, the highest average annual mean temperature in Dallol, Ethiopia was recorded at 94 °F" (34'C - average for a year FREAK)

"Longest hot spell (world): Marble Bar, W. Australia, 100 °F (38 °C) (or above) for 162 consecutive days, Oct. 30, 1923 to Apr. 7, 1924."

World (Africa) El Azizia, Libya Sept. 13, 1922 58'C

Australia comes a measly fourth....

"… the temperature in Vostok, Antarctica, dropped to nearly -89.2 °C, the lowest temperature ever recorded on Earth."

SO STOP YA WHINING!!!


PS - to beat the Aussie record you'll have to surpass 50.7 °C (123 °F) Oodnadatta, South Australia - so NO RECORDS FALLEN *yet*


----------



## Danni (Jan 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> ok....
> 
> "between 1960 and 1966, the highest average annual mean temperature in dallol, ethiopia was recorded at 94 °f" (34'c - average for a year freak)
> 
> ...


 

no way !!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2009)

That's crazy, 58'C - now, if you get that tomorrow, you've earnt your whinging rights.... till then.. you better hope for 162 more days of this before I accept hearing any complaints 

I feel sorry for the people who thought that they were breaking world records - you still have another 15'C to go to break that one!!! 

Good luck with that!


----------



## Danni (Jan 29, 2009)

opps double post sorry


----------



## itbites (Jan 29, 2009)

whining is fun  I like whining...

especially when it annoys people.

Besides it is hot! 

Not that I would know this 

as I've only been outside 

a total of 15 mins in 2-3 days


----------



## Rocket (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not in a whinging mood in regards to personal effects from the heat but the fact that the heat where I am is causing my incubator to exceed the temperature that I want, is a cause for whining on my end.

itbites, your Rainforest dragons would not be having any fun over here with me at the moment.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

slim6y said:


> That's crazy, 58'C - now, if you get that tomorrow, you've earnt your whinging rights.... till then.. you better hope for 162 more days of this before I accept hearing any complaints
> 
> I feel sorry for the people who thought that they were breaking world records - you still have another 15'C to go to break that one!!!
> 
> Good luck with that!



Well well slim.... bored tonight are we??? We aRE in a stirring mood!!!!! LOL

It depends really on where that 58'C was recorded. There are places here where it's reaching 60!!!! 

We have had 35'C here before with high percentage humidity, and as uncomfortable as it is, we can at least fan ourselves to get a bit cooler. The only thing we get if we fan ourselves at the moment is just more hot dry air!! the current conditions here are unbearable, and if it means we are wimpering over it, then YES..........WIMPER WIMPER WIMPER ETC ETC.......add to that a bit of whinge whinge, whine, moan, groan, and throw in a few wimp wimp wimp wimp wimps and wibble wibbles for good measure!!!! heh heh................................... it's 11.46 at this moment, and the meterology site shows the current temp here as: 34.2'C........ what;s the temp at your place right now???? Bet it's a lot cooler. At least you get a break from it, you see what's why we're jealous!!!!!!

And Danni, you're right, we do all cope differently, we have a friend who absolutely LOVES this weather, can't handle it when it's cold. And the difference in coping showed up with myself and hubby... he's ready to turn off the air con much sooner than I, AND he tries to pile more blankets onto the bed than I can possible handle. I will sleep with very little over me while he still insists on pulling up two blankets!!!!! (PHEW!) I don't handle the heat atall.............. and I'm not too proud to admit it. Oh, and I'm NOT one of those who complains when it's cold too............. I love the cold weather, at least you can rug up against it!!!!!! (Can't strip off for the heat, one would be arrested for indecency!!!!)


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know - tonight it is cold because we have a monsoonal trough hanging over us...

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/94287.html?MR=1

To be fair on you, while you've had it hot, we've had it cooler...

But to just burst your bubble a little...

35'C during the day here is equivalent of 45 - 48'C there - so please do bear that in mind.

Normal summer time conditions range from 28'C - 36'C during the day and between 25'C and 34'C over night 

Not a break in sight for up to four months.

I was stirring admittedly - so I'd like to end it with this:

Suck it up princess  hehe...


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 30, 2009)

you found a bad pic of that heres the good pic
BTW its not ice cream so dont eat it, its made of steel, stainless steel, sandstone and limestone and also it was on Tamarama beach


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

it aint that hot.... i work in the sun all day and it's not that bad, except in the middle f the day....
now why winge bout something that whining about asn't changed in the past???


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 30, 2009)

Answer= BEACH BEACH AND MORE BEACH


----------



## Jewly (Jan 30, 2009)

Up here in Brisbane it's been quite mild compared to some of the conditions you guys down south are suffering from.

I really feel for you all cause I don't cope well with the heat at all and I'm desperately hoping that the temps come down dramatically over the next few weeks before I head down to Melbourne at the end of Feb. Come on Melbourne, turn on some nice mild (even cold, would be nice) days for me to enjoy.


----------



## caradeller (Jan 30, 2009)

hopefully today is the llast hot day...waiting for the cool change....sick of workin in a 58'c plus kitchen......its not very nice


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

Heh heh. to those who say the heat doesn't bother them andthey work out in it, I admire your fortitude!!!! You are the lucky ones..... May I ask, how do you go in the middle of winter... do you feel the cold more then most? Seriously, I am honestly curious. Once it gets over 38 I try not to go outside, I just can't handle it.......... (says she who is looking at a possible Murray Bridge 1hr 15 mins trip today to retrieve son's snake enclosure, he's moving back in here!!!!) You who tolerate the extreme heat have my unending admiration!

Slim............ are you trying to knock the wheel off our trolley with that comparison...........35 is like 45?? Oh dear, I feel for you, but do you get it for so long as we are here right now, and is it this intolerable dry heat that shrivels everything to a crisp and burns even the ground that plants are trying to grow in!!! There ya go... suck that one up, sweet prince!!!!! PMSL!!!!!!!

Naw, I have never been to Qld, and I have no idea what the weather is like up there, but I have heard form those who have been, and I don' tthink I would tolerate that too................... this is one pom, torn from her homeland as a kid who should probably spend the aussie summers over in the uk for their winters in the snow.................... I miss me whiite christmases!!!!!!!! (sob)

(Just checked the temps.. at 11.05 this morning, it was 40.7)


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 30, 2009)

Why is it that a funny, interesting thread on APS can quickly turn into a serious slinging match?  

We are having a good joke about the weather amongst others in a similar situation...so if people cant accept a thread for what it is and feel the need to flame...go somewhere else thanks. 

Thanks for the thread Bev


----------



## PhilK (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm with slim. Give me dry heat ANY day. The humidity makes it absolutely unbearable, and I'm only in Brisbane! Can't imagine what Cairns would be like (well I can because I went in summer a few times..).

When I was working at Longreach it was super hot in the sun one day and I said "God what is it? Like 35?" and the farmer said "Naw, it's gettin' on 47" after looking at the thermometer on the shed. Dry heat is so much better.



Dipcdame said:


> Oh dear, I feel for you, but do you get it for so long as we are here right now...?



Seeing as he lives in Cairns - yes. All summer, same as everyone in Darwin. It is always unbearable up there in summer because of the humidity.. Not just once every 70 years.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

whats up with all the people complaining about people whining... let em whine heat personally doesnt bother me.. but everyone different.. plus were only whining in like one thread so heres an idea dont read the thread... wow what a clever idea!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

PMSL Laura................ perhaps we should have an extra forum added... for whiners only!!!!!!! (or whinging poms like me!!!!) 

This was only started out as a joke (hence the pic) and is supposed to be tongue-in-cheek.................. we all suffer with the weather in one way or another (too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry, etc etc) When it gets to extremes like here at the moment, then why not brag about it!!!!! heh heh


----------



## missllama (Jan 30, 2009)

Slytherin said:


> Why is it that a funny, interesting thread on APS can quickly turn into a serious slinging match?
> 
> We are having a good joke about the weather amongst others in a similar situation...so if people cant accept a thread for what it is and feel the need to flame...go somewhere else thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the thread Bev




i know its really odd lol

like i said tho there just jealous were braking records without them lol
nah seriously im whinning alot because im so stressed about loosing my animals, there really not coping in this heat im having to put icepacks in with them and make gliders special ice cubes they can lick to keep cool and its stressful
i have every right to complain, dont get ur knickers in a knot because ur in cooler weather then us coz trust me were not enjoying it one bit!
send some of your cooler way this way pleaseeee slim!!! im begging u!!!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> PMSL Laura................ perhaps we should have an extra forum added... for whiners only!!!!!!! (or whinging poms like me!!!!)
> 
> This was only started out as a joke (hence the pic) and is supposed to be tongue-in-cheek.................. we all suffer with the weather in one way or another (too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry, etc etc) When it gets to extremes like here at the moment, then why not brag about it!!!!! heh heh


 
haha or better make several thread so whenever they look at chit chat theres just us whiners!


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 30, 2009)

Not quite as hot today but has still cracked 40.

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDS60801/IDS60801.94808.shtml


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Just another reason to avoid Adelaide.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

HEEYYYY come on, Australis, We're here (South Aussie contingent), is that not reason enough to visit?????............... or does that make it more of a reason to stay away?????


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> South Aussie contingent



*shudder* ... yeah, ill pass... lets talk about cats


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 30, 2009)

We are not all bad, Australis


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> We are not all bad, Australis



Oh, i know, you go alright.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 30, 2009)

haha its been lovely up here in the NT for the last week sitting no higher then 33 woohoo best day has been 29. normally gets way hotter then 39 every other day. so poor you boo hoo lol
we don't get winter more then 3 days a year and it only gets as low as 13 degrees in the morning and 27deg in the day but as soon as the few days have gone the temps straight back to 30+ but what you don't know is we get a dry season which is basicly burns everything it touches and gets very high 40+ that lasts for few months straight, then we get the wet season which is humid, sticky, unbarable and high high tempretures even though it raining your still sweating. and yeah its always like this all year round apart from the 3 days in winter.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG ROFPMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Australis, many thanks, I havent had such a great belly laugh for a long time!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think I want to talk about cats at the moment......... ours keeps trying to sit on my lap, and it's TOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!!! PMSL.

What an awful experience you must have had at sometime with a croweater!!! You must tell me about it sometime??LOL 

Never mind, we all still luvs ya, ya cna't be THAT bad, you are a member here!!!!!!!!!!! (wink)


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> What an awful experience you must have had at sometime with a croweater!!! You must tell me about it sometime??LOL



I cant confirm nor deny any bad experiences with croweaters, until i know what one is.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

Australis said:


> I cant confirm nor deny any bad experiences with croweaters, until i know what one is.



croweater = south aussie
banana-bender = queenslander
etc etc theres a nickname for people depending on the state they are from but i cant remember the rest........ maybe someone else will know


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

What is an ACT resident referred to as?





Dipcdame said:


> croweater = south aussie



Righto, well no, ive never had a bad experience with croweaters..
well not that i know of at least.. 

Its just "one of those things" where no reason is required just some
natural instinct type thing.. like preferring Holden over Ford -  
It just feels right.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

Australis said:


> What is an ACT resident referred to as?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACT resident is a politician!!! lol................ although, come to think of it, they dont spend that much time there, do they??????

Now, don't tell me,..... you're a Holden person???? that would figure!!!!! 

Would be the same as the rivalry between the vics and the south aussies.................


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Now, don't tell me,..... you're a Holden person???? that would figure!!!!! ....



Of course,..!

Now dont tell me your a Ford driving, AFL lover! ... i can barely even type it out, it makes me that sick.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

PMSL............ my grandson showed me something on his mobile the other day.... it had the Ford logo with the caption......... at least they circled the problem!!!!!!

But there was a funnier one I read once about Holdens................... Hop Out Lads, Damned Engines Nackered!!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> PMSL............ my grandson showed me something on his mobile the other day...



A truck driver showed me something on his mobile phone the other day also.. i wont go into detail though :shock:


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Heh heh. to those who say the heat doesn't bother them andthey work out in it, I admire your fortitude!!!! You are the lucky ones..... May I ask, how do you go in the middle of winter... do you feel the cold more then most? Seriously, I am honestly curious. Once it gets over 38 I try not to go outside, I just can't handle it.......... (says she who is looking at a possible Murray Bridge 1hr 15 mins trip today to retrieve son's snake enclosure, he's moving back in here!!!!) You who tolerate the extreme heat have my unending admiration!
> 
> Slim............ are you trying to knock the wheel off our trolley with that comparison...........35 is like 45?? Oh dear, I feel for you, but do you get it for so long as we are here right now, and is it this intolerable dry heat that shrivels everything to a crisp and burns even the ground that plants are trying to grow in!!! There ya go... suck that one up, sweet prince!!!!! PMSL!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
i can go singlet and shorts in 4-6'c as well.... used to work hours in -30'c as well... but would say was rugged up for that in just thin jacket and longs, and a sea rain-coat and pants over them...with gum boots and crap gloves.... i prefer the cold over the warmth melb is having, and work downwind from the smoke from the fires near were i'm working here doesn't help the ability to cope with it. not sayng it's not hot, but it could be far worse if you put humidity behind it.

oh and some1 said they work in a 58'c kitchen in this thread..... sorry but that heat will kill you if you stay in it, if not fry your brain if you stay in it over 10-20 mins


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

squeal said:


> sandgroper = western australia


 
im not a very ugly looking caramel coloured bug with 4 legs...:shock:... or am i?


----------



## kensai (Jan 30, 2009)

Just to add God created S### holden put wheels on it


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

oh dear, I can see this turning into a holden/ford battle!!!!!!!!! PMSL!

OH, and if you REALLY want to know, I'm a VW freak!!!!! I LOVE MY KOMBI!!!!!!!!!!!

Hate AFL............... will watch SOME cricket SOMETIMES... but I really have to be in the mood. (to be bored stiff, that is heh heh) Don't mind the equestrian events and dog shows/ agility trials


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

im usualy good with the chat stuff like rofl and lmao.. but i had to google what pmsl means hehehe!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

im failing to understand how a thread starting off with a picture of a melting ice cream truck (LOL) is turning into a fierce battle between holden and ford... just to put my word in .. both of those suck Jeeps are cooler! not that i can drive....yet

Edit* anything that drives. gets you to were you need to be has enough room to move Doesnt suck.. does the job doesnt it..


----------

